

Psychological, Educational, and Behavioral Treatment Meta-Analysis Confirmation - gwern
http://www2.jura.uni-hamburg.de/instkrim/kriminologie/Mitarbeiter/Enzmann/Lehre/StatIIKrim/AP_1993_1181-1209.pdf

======
gwern
I love these meta-meta-analyses, since they let you say things like 'Published
studies yield mean effects 0.14 SDs larger than unpublished studies.' Isn't
that useful to know?

------
lutusp
First, a paper from 1993? This isn't news. If the paper were a person, it
could vote.

Second, a quote: "... there are good reasons to believe that its results are
more credible than those of conventional reviews and to conclude that well-
developed psychological, educational, and behavioral treatment is generally
efficacious."

Yes -- we can agree that people prefer talking to a sympathetic listener over
staring at a wall. But without an effort to craft and then test a theory about
the value of talking to other people, and whether talking to a therapist
differs from talking to a bartender, it's not science, it's anecdote. This was
true in 1993, and it's still true today.

